# [SOLVED] Help me turn off Viper 5901 auto-lock after remote shut-down



## TheRealMeathead

I've got a Viper 5901, recently installed in my '07 Silverado 2500 HD diesel. Any time the engine is shut down remotely, or when the turbo timer is utilized and times out, about 3 seconds after the Viper system shuts it down, and regardless whether I've armed the system or not, the locks are all engaged again. This is problematic for a coupla reasons: 

1. If I didn't intend to arm the truck (say, because I've gotta come back out and unload somethin' outta the truck), it's a PITA, 'cause it's locked anyway, so I've gotta unlock it before I can get in.

2. Even when I do intend to arm it, the 2-way remote isn't getting the message that it's been locked, so it still indicates 'open,' making me wonder whether the system's even actually armed, or if the doors are just locked.

I've read the manual front to back a few times, and found a mention or two that sounded like they might have somethin' to do with this, but nothing that was dead on. It's driving me nuts! Please tell me this can be shut off, and if so, HOW?!


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Help me turn off Viper 5901 auto-lock after remote shut-down*



TheRealMeathead said:


> I've got a Viper 5901, recently installed in my '07 Silverado 2500 HD diesel. Any time the engine is shut down remotely, or when the turbo timer is utilized and times out, about 3 seconds after the Viper system shuts it down, and regardless whether I've armed the system or not, the locks are all engaged again. This is problematic for a coupla reasons:
> 
> 1. If I didn't intend to arm the truck (say, because I've gotta come back out and unload somethin' outta the truck), it's a PITA, 'cause it's locked anyway, so I've gotta unlock it before I can get in.
> 
> 2. Even when I do intend to arm it, the 2-way remote isn't getting the message that it's been locked, so it still indicates 'open,' making me wonder whether the system's even actually armed, or if the doors are just locked.
> 
> I've read the manual front to back a few times, and found a mention or two that sounded like they might have somethin' to do with this, but nothing that was dead on. It's driving me nuts! Please tell me this can be shut off, and if so, HOW?!


 You need the install manual, have you looked through the stickes in the top of this section? Here you go a link.......
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/alarms-and-remote-starter-manuals-167234.html


----------



## TheRealMeathead

*Re: Help me turn off Viper 5901 auto-lock after remote shut-down*



jaggerwild said:


> You need the install manual, have you looked through the stickes in the top of this section? Here you go a link.......
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f257/alarms-and-remote-starter-manuals-167234.html


You'll have to forgive my ignorance (if that's the problem), but I don't see a link there to the install manual for this system. 

I do appreciate the link to the Owner's Manual in your sig-line, but, as I mentioned, I've read that front to back and still have had no luck solving the problem.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Help me turn off Viper 5901 auto-lock after remote shut-down*



TheRealMeathead said:


> You'll have to forgive my ignorance (if that's the problem), but I don't see a link there to the install manual for this system.
> 
> I do appreciate the link to the Owner's Manual in your sig-line, but, as I mentioned, I've read that front to back and still have had no luck solving the problem.


 Who did the install can you call them up see if they will tell you how to? Call or Email DEI/Viper they will give you help................


----------



## TheRealMeathead

*Re: Help me turn off Viper 5901 auto-lock after remote shut-down*



jaggerwild said:


> Who did the install can you call them up see if they will tell you how to? Call or Email DEI/Viper they will give you help................


Thanks. I was just about to post here that this is resolved...at least as resolved as it's gonna be. Apparently it's a problem inherent in the integration between the factory alarm and the DEI equipment - can't be turned off.

Damnit.



Thanks again for your help.


----------

